# Wich OP works for me?



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi people, i have had too many problems installing Free BSD operating system so i started thinking that i just dowloaded de incorrect one. I have a processor AMD Athlon II X2 so i picked the option Free BSD AMD64. I started searching and i realized that AMD64 if diferent from the one i have (AMD X2) so i need help to decide wich one i have to dowload thanks.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2010)

amd64 is indeed the one for your chip, though i386 will work as well.

If you have less than 4G of ram, you probably won't notice any difference at all between amd64 & i386.


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for answering i finally installed free BSD!!  Now i read that i have to configure GNOME or KDE... Can someone explain me a little bit of that? Sorry for being so noob.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Oz said:
			
		

> Now i read that i have to configure GNOME or KDE... Can someone explain me a little bit of that?


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok now i have another problem. I write the code to download the files but when it starts dowloading i think it fails, and i cant know when it is totally cause i dont know what have to happen when it is installed. I get messages like pkg_add: could not find package ...


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

is it necesary to execute pkg_add comand as root user?


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, pkg_add must be run as root.  When you see a # in front of a command (in the handbook or elsewhere), that usually means that the command that follows must be run as root.


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok now... What is the use of bash package?


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont get more activity than this...







This means that the enviroment is installed?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

It means it's doing it's job. Sit back and enjoy the show. 
Depending on the speed of your computer and internet connection it could take a while


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok but i have it installed in a virtual box and it has a networking indicator. But it seems that there is no net activity...
Another question... when y put 
cd /etc/rc.conf 
it says that is not a directory.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you _really_ sure you want to run FreeBSD, Oz?


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes but sometimes I dont know if it is a problem with the OS or with the virtual box. I dont know when the process of installing and dowloading xorg and gnome are finished. I have beeing dowloading the files in like 4 hours and sudenly the process seems to be stucked because i dont get any message. The question is: How do I know when the dowload is finished?? Is there any message that has to appears in the screen?


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

I am going to tell you step by step what I am triying to do and u tell me what is wrong:

1. I log as root and write:


```
# pkg_add -r xorg
```

2. I wait (dont know when is finished) and then write:


```
# pkg_add -r gnome2
```

3. I wait again and then write:


```
# ls /etc/rc.conf
```


```
# echo "gdm_enable="YES""
```

4. I log as user and then write:


```
$ ls ~/.xinitrc
```


```
$ echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session"
```

5.Restart and write as user:


```
$ startx
```

Thats all.


----------

